# WHENS A GOOD TIME TO TAKE OUT THE EGGS?



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey guys im new here and i was woundering whens a good time to take out the eggs.....Should i take them out once i see them or should i wait till they have grown tails?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Let me be the first to say welcome to pfury, this is a great forum with great people who're here to help out and entertain as well.

As you've stated in your question already, I would wait until they've developed tails before syphoning them out into their own tank. What kind of setup do you have for the batch of eggs?


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

I got a 15gal on the side and i just bought a sponge filter and heater.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

mazdatruckin said:


> I got a 15gal on the side and i just bought a sponge filter and heater.


The eggs should sprout tails close to 72hours.
If you just bought the sponge filter, throw it in the main tank, turn it on and cover it in the gravel and grime to help it colonize faster. Still gonna take some time though.
What filter(s) are you running in your main tank?
If the filters are small enough and the flow rate is slow enough you can use that in your 15gallon fry tank after you've covered up the inlet so the fry don't get sucked in.
I can also show you ways to "slow down" the output rate without actually lowering the output.

Oh, and give us a tank shot of the pairs tank.








Welcome and congrats!


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the advise! I got a 150gal with 2 magnum 350 and 2 penguin power heads. I already syphoned water from the 150gal and put it into the 15gal and started running the sponge filter and heater this morning.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice set-up how many you got in there and how long have you had them, also where did you get that wood?


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

15 rbp all are about 5-6" and i've had them since March of this year. I got them when they were about 1 1/2". As for the wood, I got it on ebay lol! its actually 3 pieces. I had a few live plants but ended up throwing them away cause they kept tearing it to shreads so i stopped buying plants.

I also have a jardini in the tank as well thats about 18". Its kinda big so it holds its ground but the fins are kinda nipped up.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow. The RBP bred with the Jardini in there?
Impressive. or a fluke?
hmm...


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

No fluke! Honest truth!


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice setup, a lot of fish for that size tank. Have you experienced any loses having that many large fish in there?


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks, I know there alot of fish in there for such a small tank but i was trying to get rid of the jardini but no one wants it so i just kept it. But the good thing is that they have been getting along quit well except for some fin nipping and the jardini chases the rbp around sometimes. But ever since ive had them in there i had NO loses.

I would put up a video with them swimming and with the nest and eggs but i dont know how to attach a video.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

thats good to hear that you've never had a loss, very nice. where did you set up the sponge filter? in the 15gallon or in the 150gallon? if you followed what skdster had stated, your sponge will colonize quicker. It takes close to 30 days for a sponge filter to fully colonize, you could possibly take that down by cycling the sponge using the fishless cycle method utilizing ammonium hydroxide.


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

I just syphoned water from the main tank and put it in the 15gal and started to run it this morning i didnt want to disturb the male from guarding the eggs.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

the pair has already established the territory, if he was to get spooked and swim away, he will swim right back and guard the nest. put the sponge filter on the far side of where the nest is if you're worried of disturbing him. I mean, without a properly cycled sponge filter, your fresh fry are just going to die. You could possibly get bio-spira and soak the sponge in that. Good luck.


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the advise, I will do that


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey StryfeMP....I was just reading your documentation and damn thats amazing! ,Your setup and automatic water change system.
I was wondering how do you clean the bottom of the tank from all the droppings and debree without sucking up the fry?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

mazdatruckin said:


> Hey StryfeMP....I was just reading your documentation and damn thats amazing! ,Your setup and automatic water change system.
> I was wondering how do you clean the bottom of the tank from all the droppings and debree without sucking up the fry?


thanks. I clean the bottom of the tank by using a turkey baster with a hard air line connected to the end of it, pretty tiem consuming, but definately greatly lessens the amount of fry getting sucked up due to cleaning.


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks man good idea.


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

BAD NEWS!!!!!!!! the power went out for about 7 hours all fry's died thank god all my adult were still alive.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

How'd all the fry die in 7 hours?


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

StryfeMP said:


> How'd all the fry die in 7 hours?


Prolly got too cold for them, even if it was not by much.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

true true


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

dont know but they all turned white.


----------

